# Disappointed with Canon Malaysia



## darash (May 15, 2012)

Anyone else from Malaysia here?

I recently bought an L lens during the canon roadshow and is really disappointed at how Canon is handling the delivery. They kept changing the delivery date. Before I made the purchase they promised that it would be delivered within 3 working days as they have plenty of stock but I had to pay in full. However, they never bothered to call me on the day it should be delivered and now they kept telling me a week after another. 

I can't understand such a reputable company as canon can't even tell me the exact delivery date. We are in a world where information is king. Totally frustrated and irritated about this. Should have gone to the dark side instead of buying the 5DmkIII.


----------



## shinwashirin (May 18, 2012)

Darash, you may email your feedback or complaints to [email protected] or you may log into their FB fan page at www.facebook.com/canoncameramsia. The FB page is a very active page, with prompt response.

Give them all the details if you want prompt reply from them. 

TQ


----------



## B-Man (May 21, 2012)

Not from Malaysia but im your neighbour from Brunei Darussalam (currently in UK), well that is weird for an Official Canon representative distributer or seller doing that to you.

Do you know anyone else facing the same issue like you? Get a full refund if you're not happy because they obviously did not fulfill their promise.

When i bought my 1st L lens from Canon Brunei, it only took me a week just to get it in stock and i only paid 10% cash deposit for the lens.


----------



## paparadzi (May 22, 2012)

I wonder if the roadshow was actually organized by Canon Malaysia, or by another reseller such as Fotokem.

Was the price better at the roadshow? Usually Malaysian will not pay in full and not getting the merchandise immediately, but rather buy high ticket items at a regular brick-and-mortar shops. 

BTW, I am a Malaysian and live in Malaysia.


----------



## darash (Jun 1, 2012)

shinwashirin said:


> Darash, you may email your feedback or complaints to [email protected] or you may log into their FB fan page at www.facebook.com/canoncameramsia. The FB page is a very active page, with prompt response.
> 
> Give them all the details if you want prompt reply from them.
> 
> TQ



Yup, I did complain to the customer service but they had to pass the complain back to the distributor as I purchase it from them. I finally got the lens 3 weeks late but from a different branch in KL after numerous complain. Even the canon sales guy in Penang was a liar. Btw, I launched a complain on him too for lying to me.


----------



## darash (Jun 1, 2012)

B-Man said:


> Not from Malaysia but im your neighbour from Brunei Darussalam (currently in UK), well that is weird for an Official Canon representative distributer or seller doing that to you.
> 
> Do you know anyone else facing the same issue like you? Get a full refund if you're not happy because they obviously did not fulfill their promise.
> 
> When i bought my 1st L lens from Canon Brunei, it only took me a week just to get it in stock and i only paid 10% cash deposit for the lens.



I heard canon received multiple complains on this dealer even on the point and shoot cameras but none was close to how I follow-up on my issue. They told me that I had to pay in full to get the extra 1 year of free warranty which is only during the 3 days event. Unfortunately, consumer protection in Malaysia in down the drain. They will charge me a penalty if I want a refund.


----------



## darash (Jun 1, 2012)

paparadzi said:


> I wonder if the roadshow was actually organized by Canon Malaysia, or by another reseller such as Fotokem.
> 
> Was the price better at the roadshow? Usually Malaysian will not pay in full and not getting the merchandise immediately, but rather buy high ticket items at a regular brick-and-mortar shops.
> 
> BTW, I am a Malaysian and live in Malaysia.



It was organized by canon with the help of a dealer but it's not fotokem. The price is not better during the roadshow but they give an extra year of warranty at the same price I get outside. Well, I had to pay in full to get the extra warranty.


----------

